# what is the best type of slingshot for a small handed person



## raggdaddyjr (Jun 17, 2011)

i was wondering because i am having trouble and i am inexperienced and i have just know got in to this stuff.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

DANKUNGS ARE GOOD FOR SMALL HANDS http://www.dankung.com/emart/


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The ninja is a great design for small hands. The original design is here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10449-small-ninja/

Here are a couple of variations:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11332-black-ninja/page__hl__ninja__fromsearch__1

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11598-another-ninja-variant/page__hl__ninja__fromsearch__1

Rusty has used them for young shooters in a slingshot workshop:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12201-sweeet-nathan-flippinout-sent-the-slingshots-for-my-slingshot-workshop/

This design is not just for young kids. I really like shooting mine, and I may be a kid, but I am not young!

Cheers ........... Charles


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

pfs also is good for small hands


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

I love the Ninja design!

I also like PFS's, Dankungs and FlippinOut's Axiom design....good for smaller hands. I'm getting a small "PeeWee" from A+ Slingshot's "Heritage" series....I'll see that that shoots.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

My only caution about PFS slingshots is that they can be finicky in terms of technique. I do like mine. I carry a pfs and a ninja with me in my pocket just about all the time.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Any of mine, I have small hands too. Hogancastings sent me a Target Master and my hands are so small I couldn't hold it, so I made a casting master for a mini version. I heard Pete'll be selling them from his site in the coming week, so check there. Look for "Target Master Mini" and I recommend powdercoat as they should be cheaper.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

its small but fits the hand well and fit nicely in you coat pocket


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The Gibb Mini-Plinker is a nice little frame. Unfortunately I haven't seen Gibb around here in quite a while.

Here is a pic of two Mini-Plinker clones and one PFS. The Mini-Plinker is 4 5/8" high and 1 1/2" between forks.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

Maybe a seal sniper cause my friend has got really small hands and it works for him and design is awesome


----------



## raggdaddyjr (Jun 17, 2011)

i never did min-chin it but i got a dankung cougar and it is awesome i thank you.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Anything with a wrist brace. People will argue this but a braced slingshot takes all variables out of the front hand. If your front hand is the same all the time, all you really have to do is work on your anchor and release. If your front hand is the same every time, your release is the same every time and your anchor is the same every time, you should shoot in the same spot every time.

If you start with a brace and you shoot with it consistently, after a period of time you WILL be more accurate than an unbraced shooter. So to answer your question, my suggestion would be a wrist rocket pro (what I use) or something custom from certain people on here that make them.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

There are many slingshots for small hands. what about A+ PS1


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Of all the small frame slingshot I have:
Flippinout Axiom and Ninja Bamboo slimline
A+ PeeWee and PS1
Dankung Black Palm Thunder
and about 4 PFS,
I recommend the Axiom slimline.
Small, thin and at least I'm very consistant with it. very natural pointer.
PS1 is very consistant also but it's bit thicker in your pocket.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

e~shot said:


> There are many slingshots for small hands. what about A+ PS1


Is that one Perry's finished ones or is that the rough cut one? He makes some great stuff!


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Listen to Charles, that man knows his small slingshots!


----------

